# بعض المعانى فى الكتاب المقدس



## النهيسى (22 ديسمبر 2009)

1-
آدم
لو3: 38

معنى الاسم: "خليقة" أو "أحمر" أو مولود الأرض "أديم".
أب الجنس البشري.

2-
آسا
مت1: 7

معنى الاسم: "طبيب".
أحد ملوك مملكة يهوذا، ابن أبيا وأبو يهوشافاط. ذكر في سلسلة نسب المسيح.

3-
آمون
مت1: 10


معنى الاسم: "أمين" أو "صادق".
أحد ملوك مملكة يهوذا, أبوه منسى وأبنه يوشيا "من زوجته يديده". ذكر في سلسلة نسب المسيح.
4-
إبراهيم
مت1: 1



معنى الاسم: "أب لجمهور كثير".
أبو المؤمنين، وهو أبو الآباء (عب7: 4)، خليل الله (يع2: 23).


5-
أبفراس
كو1: 7

معنى الاسم: هو اختصار لاسم "أبفرودتس" ومعناه "الجذاب" أو "الجميل".
رجل من مدينة كولوسى ومؤسس الكنيسة فيها. وهو ليس أبفرودتس الذي كان من كنيسة فيلبي الوارد ذكره في (في2: 25، 4: 18). انظر "أبفرودتس".



6-
أبفرودتس
في25:2

معنى الاسم:اسم يوناني معناه "الجذاب" أو "الجميل".
شخص متقدم في كنيسة فيلبي سافر إلى رومية حاملاً عطايا الكنيسة إلى الرسول بولس (في4: 18) انظر "أبفراس".
7-
أبفية
فل 2

معنى الاسم: اسم فريجي يحمل معنى "الاعتزاز".
مرأة مسيحية من كولوسي. من عائلة فليمون.


8-
أبلّس
رو10:16

معنى الاسم: هو اختصار لاسم أبولونيوس.
رجل مسيحي تقي في رومية، أرسل إليه بولس الرسول تحياته.

9-
أبلّوس
أع18: 24




معنى الاسم: هو اختصار لاسم "أبولونيوس". معناه: "مُهلك"، "مدمر".
يهودي إسكندري المولد، كان يعلم الحقائق المختصة بالرب يسوع مع أنه لم يكن يعرف سوى معمودية يوحنا فقط.


10-
أبيَّا مت1: 7


معنى الاسم: اسم عبري معناه "أبي يهوه" أو "يهوه أب".
أحد ملوك مملكة يهوذا، ابن رحبعام وأبو آسا. ذكر في سلسلة نسب المسيح.


11-
أبيأثار
مر2: 26


معنى الاسم: اسم عبري معناه "أبو الفضل"، أو "أبو التفوق" أو "الأب فاضل".
ابن أخيمالك الكاهن، أيام شاول وداود.

12-
أبينتوس
رو16: 5



معنى الاسم: اسم يوناني معناه "الممدوح".
من أوائل المؤمنين، الذين آمنوا بالمسيح على يد بولس الرسول في مدينة أخائية.

13-
أبيهود
مت1: 13


معنى الاسم: اسم عبري معناه "أبى جلال".
ابن زربابل وأبو ألياقيم. ذكر في سلسلة نسب المسيح.


14-
آحاز
مت1: 9


معنى الاسم: أصل الاسم يهوآحاز ومعناه "قد حازه الرب" أو "قد أمتلكه الرب".
أحد ملوك مملكة يهوذا وهو ابن يوثام ووالد حزقيا. ذكر في سلسلة نسب المسيح.
15-
أخائيكوس
1كو16: 17


معنى الاسم: اسم يوناني ينسب لمدينة أخائية لأنه مشتق منها.
هو أحد قادة كنيسة كورنثوس


.

16-
أخنوخ
لو3: 37



معنى الاسم: اسم عبري معناه "مكرس" أو "محنك".
من أتقياء الله في العهد القديم، لخص الكتاب المقدس كل حياته في آية (تك5: 24)


17-
أخيم
مت1: 14


معنى الاسم: هو الصيغة اليونانية لمختصر الاسم العبري "يهوياقيم" ومعناه "الرب يقيم".
من نسل زربابل. ذكر في سلسلة نسب المسيح.


18-
أدي
لو3: 28

معنى الاسم: الصيغة اليونانية للاسم العبري "عدّو".
أحد أجداد يوسف خطيب العذراء مريم.


19-
أراستس
"أرسطوس"


معنى الاسم: اسم يوناني معناه "المحبوب".
يذكر الاسم ثلاث مرات في العهد الجديد، ليشير إلى:

(1) شخص أرسله الرسول بولس (أع19: 22) مع تيموثاوس من أفسس لمقدونية بينما بقى بولس في آسيا.

(2) خازن المدينة (رو16: 23) وهو شخص بارز من كورنثوس قام بإرسال تحياته إلى أهل رومية.

(3) أراستس (2تي4: 20) الذي بقى في كورنثوس.

لا يمكن الجزم فيما إن كان شخصاً واحداً أم عدة أشخاص.


20-
أرام
مت1: 3

معنى الاسم: هو اللفظ اليوناني لاسم "رام" العبري. ويعني "مرتفع" أو "متعظم".
هو أبو عيمناداب وابن حصرون بن فارص بن يهوذا. ذكر في سلسلة نسب المسيح.


21- أرتيماس تي3: 12

معنى الاسم: اختصار الاسم اليوناني "ارتيمادورس" ومعناه "عطية الإله أرطاميس".
أحد رفقاء الرسول بولس الأمناء

22- أرخبس كو4: 17
معنى الاسم: اسم يوناني معناه "سيد الفرس".
ربما كان ابن فليمون. أرسل الرسول بولس تحياته إليه (كو 4: 17، فل 2).


23- أرخيلاوس مت2: 22
معنى الاسم: اسم يوناني معناه "حاكم الشعب".
ابن الملك هيرودس الكبير كان حاكمًا على منطقة اليهودية.

24- أرسترخس أع19: 29
معنى الاسم: اسم يعني في اليونانية "أفضل حاكم".
هو أحد رفقاء بولس الرسول شاركه آلامه وسجنه.


25- أرستوبولوس رو16: 10

معنى الاسم:معناه في اليونانية "خيرُ مشير".
أحد مسيحي روما، كان مقرباً للإمبراطور كلوديوس.

26- أرسطوس انظر "أراستس"

27- أرفكشاد لو3: 36

معنى الاسم: معناه "حصن الكلدانيين".
أحد أبناء سام بن نوح (تك10: 22)، وُلد بعد الطوفان.

28- إرميا مت2: 17
معنى الاسم: اسم عبري معناه "الرب يؤسس" أو "الرب يثبت".
هو ابن حلقيا الكاهن (إر 1: 1). وأحد أنبياء إسرائيل الكبار.


29- إستاخيس رو16: 9

معنى الاسم: اسم يوناني معناه "سنبلة قمح".
مسيحي روماني أرسل الرسول بولس تحياته له.

30- استفاناس أو استفانوس كو1: 16، 1كو16: 15، 17

معنى الاسم: "تاج" أو "متوج".
مسيحي من كورنثوس، عائلته هي أول عائلة قبلت المسيح في أخائية.


31- استفانوس أع6: 5
معنى الاسم: "تاج" أو "متوج".
أول شهيد في المسيحية، أحد الشمامسة السبعة الذين انتخبوا للخدمة اليومية (أع6: 1-5).

32 إسحاق مت1: 2

معنى الاسم: معناه بالعبرية "يضحك".
ابن الموعد لإبراهيم وسارة. وأنجب عيسو ويعقوب. (انظر عيسو ويعقوب).


33- اسكندر
معنى الاسم: اسم يوناني معناه "المدافع عن الناس".
أربعة أشخاص كان لهم هذا الاسم في العهد الجديد:
(1) أسكندر بن سمعان القيرواني (مر15: 21) حامل صليب المسيح، سُمى هنا (ألكسندرس).
(2) أحد المقربين لحنان رئيس الكهنة (أع4: 6)، حضر اجتماع السنهدريم لاستجواب الرسولين بطرس ويوحنا في موضوع شفاء الرجل الأعرج.
(3) خطيب لبق (أع19: 33)، دفعه اليهود طالبين منه المساعدة في تبرئتهم من تهم أحداث الشغب في أفسس.
(4) أسكندر النحاس (2تي4: 14، 15) الذي أظهر شرور كثيرة لبولس الرسول.

34- أسينكريتس رو16: 14
معنى الاسم: اسم يوناني ومعناه "لا نظير له".
أرسل بولس الرسول تحياته إليه.


35- إشعياء مت3: 3
معنى الاسم: اسم عبري معناه "الله يخلص".
هو إشعياء بن آموص، من أنبياء إسرائيل الكبار، ولكثرة نبواته عن المسيا، سُميَّ "النبي الإنجيلي".


36- أشير لو2: 36
معنى الاسم: اسم عبري، معناه "سعيد" أو "مغبوط".
أحد الأسباط الاثني عشر من أبناء يعقوب ابن إسحاق.


37- أغابوس أع11: 28
معنى الاسم: اسم من أصل عبري معناه "محبوب".
نبي من أورشليم ذهب لإنطاكية وتنبأ بمجاعة عظيمة على البلاد في عهد كلوديوس قيصر. تنبأ للرسول بولس بالآلام والسجن الذي سيلاقيه في أورشليم (أع21: 10).

38- أغريباس أع25: 13

معنى الاسم: اسم لاتيني. معناه "مولود بصعوبة"، "زيتونة برية".
هو هيرودس أغريباس الثاني ابن هيرودس أغريباس الأول ابن الملك هيرودس الكبير (انظر هيرودس).


39- أفبوليس 2تي4: 21
معنى الاسم: اسم يوناني معناه "حسن النصح".
مسيحي، كان في رومية وأرسل مع بولس الرسول تحيات إلى تيموثاوس.

40- أفتيخوس أع20: 9

معنى الاسم: كلمة يونانية معناها "السعيد الطالع".
مؤمن من ترواس.

41- أفنيكي 2تي1: 5
معنى الاسم: كلمة يونانية معناها "المنتصر بحق" أو "النصرة الطيبة".
والدة تيموثاوس، زوجها يوناني.

42- أفودية في4: 2

معنى الاسم: كلمة يونانية معناها "رحلة موفقة".
مرأة مسيحية، ساعدت الرسول بولس في خدمته في مدينة فيلبي.

43- أكليمندس في4: 3
معنى الاسم: اسم يوناني يعنى "المعتدل" أو "الرحيم".
كان عاملاً مع الرسول بولس في الخدمة في مدينة فيلبي.

44- أكيلا أع18: 2

معنى الاسم: اسم لاتيني معناه "نسر".
يهودي من كورنثوس متزوج من بريسكلا امرأة إيطالية كانا يعملان بصناعة الخيام.

45- ألكسندرس انظر "اسكندر".
46- ألمودام لو3: 28
معنى الاسم: معناه "امتداد".
يمثل الجيل السادس قبل زربابل، وهو ذكر في سلسلة نسب المسيح.

47- ألياقيم

معنى الاسم: اسم عبري معناه "الله يقيم" أو "من أقامه الله".
شخصان ذكرا بهذا الاسم في سلسلة نسب المسيح:
(1) حفيد زربابل. ذكر في سلسلة نسب المسيح بعد السبي البابلي (مت1: 13).

(2) ذكر في سلسلة نسب المسيح قبل السبي البابلي (لو3: 30).

48- أليشع لو4: 27
معنى الاسم: اسم عبري معناه "الله خلاصي"
هو النبي الذي مسحه إيليا النبي عوضاً عنه.


49- أليصابات لو1: 5

معنى الاسم: الصيغة اليونانية للاسم العبري "أليشابع" ومعناه "الله قد يُقسم".
هي أم يوحنا المعمدان وزوجة زكريا الكاهن، من نسل هارون.

50- أليعازر مت1: 15

معنى الاسم: اسم عبري معناه "الله عوني".
هو ابن يوريم. ذكر في سلسلة نسب المسيح.


51- أليود مت1: 14

معنى الاسم: هذه هي الصيغة اليونانية لاسم عبري ومعناه "الله جلال".
ذكر في سلسلة نسب المسيح.

52- أمبلياس رو16: 8

معنى الاسم: اسم لاتيني معناه "متسع".
اسم شخص من مسيحي رومية أرسل له الرسول بولس تحياته.


53- أنتيباس رؤ2: 13
معنى الاسم: اختصار الاسم اليوناني "انتيباتير" ومعناه "من يحل عوضاً عن أبيه".
الشهيد الأمين، الذي قتله عابدو الشيطان في مدينة برغامس.

54- أندرواس مت4: 18

معنى الاسم: معناه في اليونانية "رجل حقاً" أو "ذا رجولة" أو "القوى الفاتح المنتصر".
من بيت صيدا بالجليل، وأول من دُعيَّ من الاثنى عشر تلميذاً، وهو أخو سمعان بطرس.

55- أندرونكوس رو16: 7
معنى الاسم: اسم يوناني معناه "قاهر الرجال".
نسيب لبولس الرسول كان يقيم في رومية، وسجن معه.

56- أنسيمس كو4: 9

معنى الاسم: في اليونانية معناه "النافع" أو "المعين".
عبد لسيده فليمون (فل16) قام بولس الرسول بإعادته إلى سيده بتوصية.


57- أنوش لو3: 38
معنى الاسم: اسم عبري معناه "رجل".
ابن شيث وحفيد آدم.
58- أنيسيفورس 2تي1: 16

معنى الاسم: اسم يوناني معناه "جالب النفع".
صديق بولس الرسول، وهو أحد مسيحي كنيسة أفسس.



59- أوربانوس رو16: 9
معنى الاسم: اسم لاتيني معناه "ظريف" أو "مؤدب".
أرسل بولس الرسول تحياته إليه في رسالته إلى رومية.

60- أوريا مت1: 6

معنى الاسم: هو اسم عبري معناه "لهيب يهوه" أو "يهوه نوري".
أوريا الحثي زوج بثشبع التي زنا داود النبي معها. ذكر في سلسلة نسب المسيح.

61- أولمباس رو16: 15
معنى الاسم: اسم يوناني معناه "عطية زيوس".
مسيحي كان في رومية، وقد أرسل بولس الرسول تحياته إليه.


62- إيزابل رؤ2: 20

معنى الاسم: اسم معناه "غير معظم" أو "بلا زوج".
زوجة شريرة لآخاب الشرير ملك إسرائيل، في سفر الرؤيا استخدم اسمها كإشارة إلى كنيسة ثياتيرا واختلاطها بالعالم.


63- إيليا مت11: 14
معنى الاسم: اسم عبري معناه "الرب هو الله".
ظهر هذا النبي العظيم في أيام الملك آخاب وزوجته إيزابل الشريرة، فأظهر قوة الرب تجاه الشر والبعل والوثنية (انظر 1مل17- 2مل2).

64- إينياس أع9: 33

معنى الاسم: اسم يوناني معناه "حمد".
كان مفلوجاً، شفاه الرسول بطرس بعد ثمان سنوات من مرضه.


65- أيوب يع5: 11

معنى الاسم: اسم عبري، غير معروف على وجه التحديد قد يعني "هدف العداوة" أو "الراجع إلى الله".
تقي ثري سكن أرض عوص أيام الآباء الأولين. يوجد سفر باسمه في العهد القديم، يجيب على السؤال الهام: لماذا يتألم البار؟

66- باراباس مت27: 16

معنى الاسم: اسم آرامي معناه "ابن الآب" أو "ابن المعلم".
هو المجرم الذي طلبت جموع اليهود من بيلاطس إطلاق سراحه في عيد الفصح، بدلاً من الرب يسوع.

67- باراق عب11: 32

معنى الاسم: اسم عبري معناه "برق".
من القضاة، قاد إسرائيل ضد يابين ملك الكنعانيين وسيسرا رئيس جيشه، أيام دبورة النبية.


68- بارتيماوس مر10: 46

معنى الاسم: اسم مركب من كلمتين "بار" كلمة آرامية معناها "ابن" ، "تيماوس" كلمة يونانية معناها "محترم".
هو بارتيماوس ابن تيماوس الذي فتح الرب يسوع عينيه في أيام جسده.

69- بارسابا أع1: 23

معنى الاسم: اسم آرامي معناه "ابن السبت" أي ولد في يوم سبت.
ألقيت القرعة بينه وبين متياس لاختيار رسول بدلاً عن يهوذا الاسخريوطي الذي أسلم الرب يسوع. وهو يوسف الملقب يوستس انظر "يوسف".


70- باريشوع أع13: 6

معنى الاسم: اسم آرامي يعني "ابن يشوع".
ساحر يهودي دجال، كان مقرباً من سرجيوس بولس حاكم قبرص. عُرف بعليم الساحر أي العالم بالأمور.

71- بالاق رؤ2: 14

معنى الاسم: اسم موآبي، ربما كان معناه "المتلف" أو "المخرب".
ملك الموآبيين، طلب من بلعام أن يلعن بني إسرائيل أيام موسى النبي، حتى يستطيع أن يهزمهم (عد22: 11).

72- بتروباس رو16: 14
معنى الاسم: اسم يوناني معناه "حياة أبيه".
رجل مسيحي من مدينة رومية، أرسل بولس الرسول تحياته إليه.


73- برثولماوس مت10: 3

معنى الاسم: اسم يوناني عن الآرامية معناه "ابن تولماي".
أحد تلاميذ الرب يسوع، قد يكون هو نثنائيل الذي دعاه فيلبس.



74- برخيا مت23: 35

معنى الاسم: اسم عبري معناه "المبارك من الله".
هو –غالبًا- يهوياداع الكاهن أبو زكريا الكاهن، الذي قُتل أيام يوآش ملك يهوذا (2أخ 24: 20- 22). انظر "زكريا".

75- برسيس رو16: 12

معنى الاسم: اسم يوناني معناه "فارسية"، "محاربة".
امرأة مسيحية من مدينة رومية أرسل إليها بولس الرسول تحياته.


76- برميناس أع6: 5

معنى الاسم: اسم يوناني مختصر من "برمينيداس"، يرجح أن معناه "ثابت".
من أحد الشمامسة السبعة المنتخبين لخدمة الأرامل والأيتام في الكنيسة الأولى.

77- برنابا
أع4: 36

معنى الاسم: اسم آرامي معناه "ابن الوعظ" أو "ابن النبوة".
الاسم الثاني له، يوسف. كان مشجعاً جداً للآخرين ورفيق بولس الرسول في الخدمة.


78- برنيكي أع25: 13
معنى الاسم: اسم يوناني معناه "المنتصرة".
كبرى بنات هيرودس أغريباس الأول، جاءت مع أخوها أغريباس الثاني لدار الاستماع في قيصرية أثناء دفاع بولس الرسول عن نفسه أمام فستوس الوالي.


79 بروخورس أع6: 5

معنى الاسم: اسم يوناني معناه "قائد الكورس" أو "جماعة المرنمين".
أحد الشمامسة السبعة المنتخبين لخدمة الأرامل والأيتام في الكنيسة الأولى.


80- بريسكلاّ أع18: 2
معنى الاسم: اسم لاتيني معناه "امرأة عجوز".
زوجة أكيلا. أنظر (أكيلا).

81- بصور 2بط15:2

معنى الاسم: هو الصيغة اليونانية للاسم العبري "بعور" ومعناه "احتراق".
أبو بلعام ويسمى في العهد القديم "بعور" (عد22: 5).



82- بطرس مت4: 18
معنى الاسم: اسم يوناني معناه "صخرة" أو "حجر".
أحد تلاميذ الرب يسوع الاثني عشر. كتب رسالتي بطرس الأولى والثانية. انظر "سمعان".

83- بلاستس أع12: 20

معنى الاسم: هو اسم يوناني معناه "برعم" أو "فرخ نبات".
الناظر على مخدع هيرودس الملك.



84- بلعام 2بط2: 15

معنى الاسم: اسم عبري معناه "مبتلع" أو "ملتهم".
ابن بعور، وهو نبي، استدعاه بالاق، ملك موآب ليلعن شعب إسرائيل (عد22: 2-24: 25) انظر "بصور".

85- بنيامين أع13: 21

معنى الاسم: اسم لاتيني معناه "ابن اليد اليمنى".
الابن الأصغر ليعقوب أبو الأسباط من راحيل زوجته والتي ماتت بعد ولادته مباشرة.


86- بوبليوس أع28: 7

معنى الاسم: اسم لاتيني معناه "من الشعب".
0حاكم جزيرة مالطة، صلى بولس الرسول لأجل والده فشُفيَّ من الحُمى.

87- بوديس 2تي4: 21

معنى الاسم: اسم لاتيني أصله "بودنس" ومعناه "الخجول" أو "المتواضع".
سيحي من رومية ظل مخلصاً لبولس الرسول عندما تركه الآخرون.


88- بروكيوس فستوس انظر فستوس
89- بوعز مت1: 5
معنى الاسم: اسم عبري معناه "سرعة" أو "نشاط".
قريب لأليمالك زوج نعمى. تزوج راعوث وأنجب منها عوبيد، جد داود الملك. ذكر في سلسلة نسب المسيح.


90- بولس أع13: 9
معنى الاسم: اسم روماني معناه "صغير" أو "قليل".
هو يهودي من سبط بنيامين ولد في طرسوس. هو رسول الأمم, وكاتب معظم رسائل العهد الجديد.


91- بيلاطس البنطي مت27: 2

معنى الاسم: بيلاطس قد يعني "المسلح برمح"، أو "القلنسوة المصنوعة من اللباد". البنطي ربما هي إشارة إلى مدينة بنطس أو قد تعني الخامس، لأنه كان الوالي الروماني الخامس على فلسطين.
هو الوالي الروماني على اليهودية، أصدر حكم الصلب على المسيح رغم اقتناعه ببراءته.

- ثامار مت1: 3
معنى الاسم: اسم عبري معناه شجرة التمر "النخلة".
كنة يهوذا أنجبت منه توأمين هما فارص وزارح. جاء من نسلها المسيح حيث أنه جاء من نسل داود الملك الذي جاء بدوره من نسل فارص.


107- ثوداس أع5: 36

معنى الاسم: هو اختصار للاسم العبري "ثيودورس" ومعناه "عطية الله"
قاد حركة تمرد وعصيان فاشلة ضد الحكم الروماني.


108- ثاوفيلس لو1: 3
معنى الاسم: اسم يوناني معناه "صديق الله" أو "حبيب الله".
شخص ذا مكانة مرموقة ، كتب له الطبيب لوقا إنجيل لوقا وسفر أعمال الرسل.


منقول




​


----------

